# Leica Rangemaster CFR 1200 for sale



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

*Leica Rangemaster CFR 1200 price reduced!!*

Price reduced to $200. I have two Leica rangefinders but only need one, so I'm selling this Rangemaster CFR 1200. See ad in KSL classifieds.

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/50939956


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it still available?


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes it is


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

*Leica Rangemaster CFR 1200, price lowered!*

Leica CFR 1200 Rangemaster still available, price lowered to *$200*. Nice piece of equipment. 
https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/50939956


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

SOLD


----------

